# New viv design



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello working on a rebuild of an exoterra tank. I choose to use the titebond and peat method for this tank. Let me know. I have not mounted the large fake root structure yet still deciding how I want it. It takes a lot is space up. Should I leave it or remove?


----------



## Alalange (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks good!
I too used Titebond method for my back and sides on this build here
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/342817-my-18x18x18-rebuild-lot-pics.html

Depending on what frogs you get I would base my decision on using the roots.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Alalange said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I too used Titebond method for my back and sides on this build here
> 
> ...




I’m not sure any frogs are going in. Lol I was thinking a green tree python but not sure. Your build looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alalange (Mar 27, 2018)

rodzuf said:


> I’m not sure any frogs are going in. Lol I was thinking a green tree python but not sure. Your build looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will be fine with the roots in if you're doing green tree python.
They mostly stay in one spot coiled up.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

I can’t get this images to load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like the swamps of Dagobah, and that's not an insult....lol 

I'd load it with Spanish moss and epiphytes and call it a day.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

reptileink76 said:


> Looks like the swamps of Dagobah, and that's not an insult....lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'd load it with Spanish moss and epiphytes and call it a day.




Thanks..I think.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Adding more details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Finally adding substrate and adding finishing touches with vines. To many vines? Thoughts opinions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

333 views no respones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Don’t be a viewer only. Ask question post response. Sucks good? I’ve been on here for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

More pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

The background looks really nice. I don't think the root structure took up too much room at all, I think it's a really cool addition, and it will provide some nice hiding spots for the frogs. Doing roots is something that I'd like to practice more, even if it's just ropes covered in silicone and peat. How did you do the large roots? I'm guessing the plastic and heat method?


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

That is an excellent background. Must have taken some time to make. Lots of plant mounting space. What are your plans for the bottom of the enclosure?


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

jarteta97 said:


> The background looks really nice. I don't think the root structure took up too much room at all, I think it's a really cool addition, and it will provide some nice hiding spots for the frogs. Doing roots is something that I'd like to practice more, even if it's just ropes covered in silicone and peat. How did you do the large roots? I'm guessing the plastic and heat method?




Actually I took plastic coated wire and roughed in shape using the corner of a box to hold the structure up. Then I applied GS foam to the wire a little bit at a time. I then carved and reformed until I got the shape I wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Eruantien said:


> That is an excellent background. Must have taken some time to make. Lots of plant mounting space. What are your plans for the bottom of the enclosure?




It def took about 2 weeks. I am thinking some pillow moss some violets and maybe some kind of alocicia?? Sp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

I’m going to paint the sides and front lower section of the glass with a matte black acrylic paint. I’m hoping moss will start on the spagum moss I have silicones all over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I think it looked better without the Sphagnum moss, but I assume you'll be planting in that?? 

The roots look great. Not to be mean, but you aren't really breaking the mold of the normal routine of build here which is why you might not be getting the responses/praise you are looking for. 

That, or you are doing such a great job, nobody has anything to say...  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks it’s ok I took most of my plans from other past builds on here. The moss is to jump start live moss but I agree with you it looked better prior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

So after struggling with how to top this off with a lid yet get unobstructed light in I decided to cut out the t brace on the stock exo terra lid. I then had 1/4 inch acrylic cut and glued to the frame minus the cross braces. We’ll see how it hold I have a spare top. I have a rapid led light on the way. I went ahead and seeded moss slurry and planted some preliminary broms. I’ll post pics of the lid when the gorilla glue dries.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Mistaking system next. My idea is to cut some large holes for stainless screen to pump some kind of heat into the tank at some point. This is in my basement where the temp stays around 68.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

I have many more plants in the grow room just trying to get a feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some of my build pic. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Very very cool vivarium for sure! I also really love the roots you did. Haven''t seen many builds with that, very unique! I like the different levels in the viv too, the low moss part, lots of ledges. Are you planning on introducing any other plants or marcgravia for the background or something? Also, what are you using for light? Oh, and do you have any particular frogs you plan to introduce to it eventually?

Love it, looking forward to future updates!


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Eruantien said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’ll post some updated pics soon. I have a massive order from Andy orchids on the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Quite a nice build! Can't go wrong with Andy's, looking forward to the plant updates.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a pic just showing growth.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of one of my two viv fans, and some various other shots.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Rapid LED











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

New orchids










And FTS


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I may have missed it but what kind are those bright red broms you have?


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

I got all the broms from eBay. I think they were called fireball nor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_w35 (Mar 19, 2017)

rodzuf said:


> Finally adding substrate and adding finishing touches with vines. To many vines? Thoughts opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I think the vines look great! I personally love vivs with alot of vines, how did you make them?


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

I used nylon rope covered in silicon and then dipped in peat moss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Some updated pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a beautiful orchid bloom! What variety is it?


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

dendrobium lamyaiae


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi rodzuf, very nice setup!

It seems your lighting is on top, as all the red colors on your broms is still there.
Which brand is that, or self-build?

Do you suck air out with your fans or blow it in? I still can't decide what would be best.


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Esmi said:


> Hi rodzuf, very nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey yes the light is on top no issue keeping the broms red. I have it’s set on medium. It’s this light

https://www.rapidled.com/cxb3590-2-x-2-led-grow-kit/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Also the fans are just blowing in the tank so it’s passive air movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some snaps. Still trying to get everyone happy, with water and light.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Temps have been good no higher than 74 and drops at night into mid to low 60’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Couple FTS with different light levels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eruantien (Dec 23, 2014)

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Eruantien said:


> Looking good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Eruantien I am really digging my daily maintenance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

